# Entkopplungs-Sandwich Bilder Thread



## Bestia (28. Oktober 2008)

Hier könnt ihr euer selbstgebautes Entkopplungssandwich präsentieren. Da ich es dazu benutzt habe, meine Festplatten zu entkoppeln, habe ich diesen Thread in Bereich der Festplatten erstellt. Da diese Sandwiches nun auch des öfteren zum Entkoppeln der Wakü-Pumpen benutzt werden, gerne auch solche Bilder zeigen. 
Ich gehe mit gutem Beispiel voran und zeige mal meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausgangsbasis war das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Sandwich sorgt in meinem Server für Ruhe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist ein erster Testaufbau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dieses soll in meinen Rechner wandern. Umbau läuft bereits. Der Aluminiumsockel auf dem es liegt wurde schon entfernt.


----------



## Black Lion (28. Oktober 2008)

hast du die materialen irgendwo bestellt? weil bei mir im baumarkt gibts diesen Schwammgummi net. Und was genau is das Schwarze, normaler Schaumstoff?


----------



## Bestia (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi erstmal,

nein, ich habe die Sachen nicht bestellt. Die gabs in dem Baumarkt meines Vertrauens. Im Bauhaus hier in München. Die beiden Bestandteile sind aus der Maler-Abteilung. Sind beides Beläge und nennen sich Zellkautschuk und Schwammgummi-Belag. Kosten beide so ca. 4,50€ pro Stück. Zwei schwarz und ein orangenen Belag reicht für ca. 2 Festplatten.


----------



## Hai0815 (28. Oktober 2008)

ähm - iss vielleicht ne blöde Frage - aber wie machste die zusammen ?
Mit der Heissklebepistole oder legst du die einfach so übereinander ?


----------



## Bestia (28. Oktober 2008)

Also, in meinem Server, welcher ein älteres Gehäuse hat, habe ich die schwarzen Platten jeweils an dem HDD Käfig und am Boden geklebt. Am besten geht das Kleben, wenn man einen hochwertigen und im trocken Zustand flexiblen Kleber hat. Dann nach dem Trocknen die orangene Platte unten an die Schwarze des Käfigs. Dann zuletzt habe ich das Ganze auf die Schwarze unten im Gehäuse geklebt.
In meinem anderen PC habe ich alle gleich, bis auf das, dass ich die schwarze Platte unten im Gehäuseboden mit Schrauben fixiert habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Untere Platte verschaubt,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut Kleber drauf,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einmal schön fest an drücken. Der orangene Gummi hat eine ansaugende Wirkung. Dadurch saugt er schön den Kleber in die unteren Poren. Dann das Ganze am besten über Nacht ausdünsten lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe diesen Kleber benutzt. Eine Tube reicht für mehr als ein Sandwich in der gezeigten Größe. Man merkt auch richtig, dass er im getrockneten Zustand sehr flexibel ist.


----------



## Hai0815 (28. Oktober 2008)

Danke 

Dann muss ich das doch evendudel auch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Bestia (28. Oktober 2008)

Für weitere Fragen helfe ich gerne weiter so gut ich kann


----------



## blutwurst82 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

finde die Arbeit sehr gut 
Allerdings zwängt mich noch die Frage auf, ob der Rechner mit den Entkopplungsmatten noch transportierbar ist? Oder wackelt der HDD Käfig bei Bewegungen mit? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Bestia (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi und danke.
Also ich habe einen 3er Käfig mit 2 Platten in meinem Server allein mit Kleber befestigt, wo ich mit dem Kleber nicht geizig war, und es ist meiner Meinung vollkommen Transportfähig. Sogar wie ich finde sehr Erdbebensicher. 

Die ganze Knstruktion hat eine gewisse Stabilität. du kannst ja ein Sandwich probehalber mal zusammenkleben und einen Käfig darauf stellen und ein Bischen am Tisch wackeln. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## blutwurst82 (30. Oktober 2008)

Auf den Bildern sieht man leider nicht die Stabilität des Sandwiches, daher die Frage 

Bei uns kam dann noch das Wort "Masse" bei dem Anblick Deiner Konstruktion im Büro auf: Hat sich einiger Recherche im Netz erledigt, da Festplatten standardmäßig mit 2 Kabeln geerdet sich und so ein Problem durch Überspannung nicht aufkommen sollte.

P.s. Wenn das Sandwichmaterial erdbebensicher ist, könnte man es ja als Baumaterial für Häuser verwenden ^^


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (30. Oktober 2008)

frage wie willst du das jemals wieder restlos wegmachen hast ja sauba viel kleber uber die schrauben drübe ^^

ansonsten top idee und sauber umgesetzt


----------



## Bestia (30. Oktober 2008)

Der Kleber klebt ja nur das Orangene und das Schwarze zusammen. Ich hab es extra an das Gehäuse mit Schrauben befestigt. Ich habe nicht vor, es wieder zu entfernen. Da der Kleber flexibel ist, kann man ihn mit starkem Ziehen von dem Käfig wieder abbekommen. Bereits getestet.


----------



## HorrorAmeise (12. November 2008)

Super Idee, das werde ich doch auch mal probieren.


----------



## Shibi (12. November 2008)

Ok dann stell ich hier auch mal Sandwich Bilder rein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?   





Ok, ok hier sind die richtigen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, Shibi


----------



## exa (15. November 2008)

joa jetz mal meins, ein wenig unkonventionell, aber so musste ich nicht noch extra löcher bohren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (15. November 2008)

Hehe, Danke. 
Sieht doch gut aus, und es erfüllt seinen Zweck.
Sandwich ftw.


----------



## exa (16. November 2008)

ist auch ganz unkonventionell mit spiegelband geklebt worden^^

hält bombe, is eben nur nicht ganz flächig...


----------



## GoZoU (16. November 2008)

Das Bild ist zwar nicht mehr ganz frisch aber was solls 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bestia (18. November 2008)

Cool. 
Danke dir.


----------



## Masterwana (7. Februar 2009)

*Threat ausgrab*

Mein Sandwich 
Damit Ruhe auf dem Schreibtisch ist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (7. Februar 2009)

Omg, was hastn da angestellt? 
Danke fürs Ausgraben.


----------



## _Snaker_ (19. Februar 2009)

*grab* 
Meine 2 x 1 TeraByte wollen auch entkoppelt sein


----------



## sNook (14. April 2009)

Falls ihr nicht wisst, wo ihr es kaufen könnt 
Ein Tipp oder ein anderer Tipp

Und da es ja von Shoggy ist, hier einmal reinschauen: Klick Me 

Grüße


----------



## PrimeCool3r (14. April 2009)

Hier mal meins. Samt "Entlüftung"

MfG


----------



## Gutewicht (3. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Variante:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (8. Juni 2009)

sandwich ^^


----------



## Nucleus (8. Juni 2009)

Hehe, schöner Thread 

Hier mal mein selbstgebasteltes Sandwich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (8. Juni 2009)

wo isn das ein sandwich?


----------



## sNook (8. Juni 2009)

hab ich mich auch grad gefragt ;D


----------



## Nucleus (8. Juni 2009)

Ja gut... ein Sandwich ist es nicht... dafür aber ein belegtes Brot 

Immerhin stand nirgendwo, dass nur Shoggy Sandwiches gezeigt werden dürfen


----------



## sNook (8. Juni 2009)

Naja, ein sandwhich besteht aus mehr als einem Teil 
Es gibt neben dem Shoggy ja noch dieses weiß-schwarze !


----------



## Bestia (8. Juni 2009)

Hi, danke für eure Bilder. 
Ich habe mein auch nie ein Shoggy-Sandwich genannt. Nur "Entkopplungssandwich"


----------



## stephantime (8. Juni 2009)

Extra dick 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (8. Juni 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Naja, ein sandwhich besteht aus mehr als einem Teil



Schau mal genauer hin - das sind zwei Teile.

Deswegen ist es ja auch ein belegtes Brot


----------



## _Snaker_ (16. August 2009)

Meine grade gebastelte Spezialanfertigung für meine ICY BOX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

